

Anonymous one-on-one chat app for the Ivy League - aktwo
https://www.campusanonymous.com

======
unknownian
While as an Ivy League student I relish in the potential that Stanford could
be left out of this, heheh, these things are pretty inherently elitist and
omegle has a similar function. Still, I signed up because I like meeting other
Ivy students because there's some sort of weird vague bond between
undergraduates, and that's at least something to make friends.

------
adamzerner
I tried to start a startup in a similar-ish space (more detailed student
reviews of colleges). This is what I learned -
[https://medium.com/@adamzerner/case-study-of-a-failed-
startu...](https://medium.com/@adamzerner/case-study-of-a-failed-
startup-37db342df2bf). I'd be happy to chat/brain storm - azerner3@gmail.com

------
lambda
They say "we'll pair you with another Ivy League student", but I wonder what
they do to prevent alumni, professors, and staff from joining? Would people be
as willing to use this if they knew that it didn't solely consist of students?

~~~
dskang
Hey! We filter out known alumni email addresses (e.g. alumni.princeton.edu)
but there's no way for us to differentiate between non-students and students
if they both have a "student" email address.

~~~
lambda
Alumni email addresses are sometimes filterable, due to a different domain,
but faculty or staff generally aren't; at many schools, students, faculty, and
staff get indistinguishable email addresses.

I considered trying to sign up as an alum to test it out, but decided that I
don't really have any interest in chatting with random Ivy League undergrads
even if just for testing purposes.

------
adamzerner
Surprised to see Terms of Service and a Privacy Policy for a project so
(seemingly) early and small.

